# Dogs Of The World



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I saw this on imgur and thought it was really cool!

http://dogsoftheworld-by-lili.tumblr.com/

Really cute and there were quite a few that I've never heard of. Are there any breeds that you would add?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> I saw this on imgur and thought it was really cool!
> 
> http://dogsoftheworld-by-lili.tumblr.com/
> 
> Really cute and there were quite a few that I've never heard of. Are there any breeds that you would add?


YUP - Boston Terrier... where they at? Lol.


_____
edit; nvm... they're on the next page :doh:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm still in the process of googling the ones I don't know....but...

Pachon Navarro

ewwww


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

They are really cute 

No fox terriers though??


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> They are really cute
> 
> No fox terriers though??


 I think there's quite a few terriers missing. I don't think I saw rat terrier, cairn terriers or Norfolk terriers.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Why do the Pachon Navarro's have split noses?? That's so strange looking!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Why do the Pachon Navarro's have split noses?? That's so strange looking!


I read that it is supposed to increase the sensitivity to smells. Now some don't look too bad, but others are just...no.


----------



## Na-Tasha (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh hey the Formosan Mountain Dog made the list! :clap2:


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Where is the Australian Shepherds?  :lol Pretty color list over all


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Damon'sMom said:


> Where is the Australian Shepherds?  :lol Pretty color list over all


In the American section


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I could probably list a few ones missing from some of the posters. France would need more than one poster lol. I like the posters though they are cute, and the person who made Them is very talented.

*Eastern Europe*~ Mioritic Shepherd, Kuvasz, Cesky Fousek
*Middle East*- Catalburun
*Mediteranean*- Cirneco Dell Etna, Bergamasco, Croatian Sheepdog
*Nordic*- Norwegian Buhund, Norbottenspets, Finnish Spitz
*Dutch*- Dutch Smoushond, Markiesje, Saarloos Wolfdog
*Iberian*- Spanish Water Dog, Spanish Hound, Rafeiro Do Alentejo
*Swiss*- Entlebucher, Greater Swiss, Bruno Jura Hound
*Asia*- Kia Ken, Nihon Terrier, Chinese Chongqing dog, 
Rajapalyam, Indian Spitz 
*Belgian*- Laekenois, Bouvier des Ardennes
*Australia*- Stumpy Tailed Cattle Dog
*French*- Basset Artesian Normand, Porcelaine, Picardy Spaniel
*English*- English Springer Spaniel, Otterhound, Manchester Terrier
*German*- Hovawart, Jagdterrier, Pudelpointer
*Russia*- Moscow Watchdog, Hortaya Borzaya, Russo European Laika
*Scottish*- Bearded Collie, Collie, Skye Terrier
*American*- Klee Kai, American Cocker, Boykin Spaniel


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Damon'sMom said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the Australian Shepherds?
> ...


oops. haha im blind.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw this this morning. No Plott hounds, they are American and in the AKC yet not listed.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

dagwall said:


> I saw this this morning. No Plott hounds, they are American and in the AKC yet not listed.


I think they just combined all the coonhounds, under coonhound.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I think they just combined all the coonhounds, under coonhound.


Boo to that. haha


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I absolutely love these!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm bitter 

But they are very cute


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Oooh I didn't know it had its own site! Lili Chin is *amazing* she has produced so many training posters on everything from body language and greeting dogs to how operant/classical conditioning work to TTouch and BAT.
http://www.doggiedrawings.net/#!freeposters/ckm8


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Oooh I didn't know it had its own site! Lili Chin is *amazing* she has produced so many training posters on everything from body language and greeting dogs to how operant/classical conditioning work to TTouch and BAT.
> http://www.doggiedrawings.net/#!freeposters/ckm8


I agree! Her work is really awesome.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

They're just listing rare breeds, not common ones. Cool list, yeah all those dog breeds are pretty cool!! 

Did you guys see the new Wiki list of dog breeds? Someone added a bunch of new ones...I bet it was you Chaos as you know so many.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think these are so adorable. If you go to her Etsy site you can order individual dog breed prints, and you can get your dog's name on it too.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I think these are so adorable. If you go to her Etsy site you can order individual dog breed prints, and you can get your dog's name on it too.


I saw that she does custom work. Then I looked at the price tag. Eeek. Little more than I'm willing to spend at the moment.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> I saw that she does custom work. Then I looked at the price tag. Eeek. Little more than I'm willing to spend at the moment.


Choosing an existing breed and getting an individual print of it is only $10.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Did you guys see the new Wiki list of dog breeds? Someone added a bunch of new ones...I bet it was you Chaos as you know so many.


LOL, sorry to disappoint but no, I don't really mess with Wiki. I use it for various dog related things, but I don't post to it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Choosing an existing breed and getting an individual print of it is only $10.


 Oh that's not bad at all.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey, I follow her on FB!  I was planning on getting a portrait from her. Some of the profit goes to Boston Buddies or other Rescues.


----------

